# Okay, who can tell me about German balloon tires?



## lgrinnings (Jul 26, 2019)

Howdy folks... I now have two bikes from the late 30s that have original tires manufactured in Germany. One pair are Veith Extra Prima (on a 1937 CWC) and the other are Phoenix Harburg Extra Prima (on a 1939 Westfield). They strike me as being nicer than traditional US made tires. They’ve held up remarkably well and they ride super smooth. What’s the deal? Does anyone have experience with prewar German tires? Any info is greatly appreciated.

-Lester


----------



## rennfaron (Jul 26, 2019)

No experience but I do like searching for stuff... 
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/veith-extra-prima-tires.118454/
http://justacarguy.blogspot.com/2017/09/veith-tires-on-porsche-never-heard-of.html
https://www.bikeforums.net/classic-vintage/411361-rowil.html
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/looking-for-a-phoenix-harburg-26-x-2-125-tire.54674/
https://www.ebay.ie/itm/Vintage-ena...Tire-Tires-tyres-pin-badge-Logo-/153305879765
https://www.ebay.ie/itm/Phoenix-Harburg-Reifen-Original-Prospekt-Werbung-Seltener-Prospekt/303227673214
https://www.ebay.ie/itm/Phoenix-Har...ospekt-Werbung-Seltener-Prospekt/303227683718
https://www.ebay.ie/itm/HARBURG-Werbung-1934-Phoenix-Fahrrad-Reifen/163757323378


----------



## CWCMAN (Jul 26, 2019)

Continental is another German brand. This set was laced on my former 36 Rollfast Sport MotoBike. I'm a huge fan of the German made stuff


----------



## catfish (Jul 26, 2019)

The 1937 Indian bikes that were made in Germany had German tires.


----------



## ccmerz (Jul 26, 2019)

Here is a set of NOS Continentals that my LBS gave me some years ago (seen here mounted on Black Hawk rims with wood core).    Actually, there were 3 in total.  long sold........ The widest whites I have seen. Superb quality construction!


----------



## bobcycles (Jul 26, 2019)

Does anyone know roughly when the Continental Tires from Germany were produced...I've owned these from 
time to time.  Always seemed like high quality !


----------



## lgrinnings (Jul 26, 2019)

bobcycles said:


> Does anyone know roughly when the Continental Tires from Germany were produced...I've owned these from
> time to time.  Always seemed like high quality !




My guess is that they’re mid-late 30s prewar. At some point we stopped importing from Germany because of the war. I’m thinking that had they been produced post-war, they’d say West Germany. This is just a hypothesis.


----------



## CWCMAN (Jul 27, 2019)

https://www.continental.com/en/company/history
This should have plenty of info.


----------



## Pedaler (Nov 14, 2019)

I know this is an older post, but someone a few posts up said the 1937 Indian used German tires originally. Does anyone know what make of tires those bikes came with from the factory and the size? Were they Veith Balloon Cord extra Prima?Size 26x2.00 ?
Thank you,


----------



## bike (Nov 14, 2019)

you would think so but I have heard of original bikes with Fisk USA tires on them...I have had some Continental Balloon tires from Germany that a guy bought for his German Indian - 20+ years ago


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Nov 14, 2019)

I believe the Kriegens used Hydrogen in their balloons which was prone explosion. 
Herbert Morrison:  "oh the humanity... the worst thing I've ever witnessed".


----------



## Saving Tempest (Nov 14, 2019)

Mein Gott, Herr Commandant!


----------



## Pedaler (Nov 15, 2019)

bike said:


> you would think so but I have heard of original bikes with Fisk USA tires on them...I have had some Continental Balloon tires from Germany that a guy bought for his German Indian - 20+ years ago



Ok, thats cool. I have some NOS prewar Veith tires and I was curious and wondering if there was any connection. Thank you "bike"


----------



## Pirate of the Plains (Dec 9, 2019)

I picked up a Monark the other day that has a pair of Hamburg Phoenix Tires Extra Prima and I’m very impressed with them as well. I’m having a hard time finding any records of sales at all. Usually means either they’re super rare and will fetch a good price to the right person or theres no interest in them and nobody wants them. The first seems more likely in my opinion


----------



## catfish (Dec 9, 2019)

Saving Tempest said:


> Mein Gott, Herr Commandant!
> 
> View attachment 1096253


----------



## Pirate of the Plains (Dec 9, 2019)

Luckily Im too young to understand that reference so if your post was meant to have a negative or mocking connotation towards me Im oblivious to it and I prefer it that way so if you have any fresh Eddie Cantor or 3 stooges references you wana bust out feel free. Keep that topical comedy gold coming 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## bricycle (Dec 9, 2019)

I had an Austrian made straightbar JC Higgins that had German tires on it.


----------

